
Saudi spies hacked my phone and tried to stop my activism. I won’t stop fighting - ioab
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2019/11/14/saudi-spies-hacked-my-phone-tried-stop-my-activism-i-wont-stop-fighting/
======
anon9001
> But Twitter is still worth fighting for — it remains the only free platform
> for many Saudis.

Found the problem. Twitter is not worth fighting for -- it was never a free
platform, it's a corporate platform. Twitter's internal security breach, paid
for by this state actor, is a perfect example of why we need federated or
decentralized services.

~~~
Craighead
How's mastodon doing?

